# Penn 525Mag



## BlueCrabz (Jun 25, 2002)

I am intersted in this reel because I want to cast further. Does anyone have any experience with this reel and if so, do you feel that this reel is worth the cost? and what does the magnets do?

Thanks


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Go for the SL30SH*

and mag that....the 525 is a great reel but go for the SL30SH...tightlines



Fred


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The penn is a great reel and worth the money . Will handle just about any surf situation except targeting shark from the beach . It will cast as far as one is capable of casting ,has good drag ,good magnet breaking and built tough .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BlueCrabz said:


> *I am intersted in this reel because I want to cast further. Does anyone have any experience with this reel and if so, do you feel that this reel is worth the cost? and what does the magnets do?
> 
> Thanks *


BlueCrabz, th 525Mag will run you about $150. Very nice reel and I find I throw it farther than my slosh's including one that I just got th mag conversion for. My concern prior had been line capacity as it will not hold as much or pound test (17 for 525 vs 20 for a slosh) but I caught a 43" drum this weekend on th 525 with no trouble at all. Both reels are good ones.

BTW as far as what th magnets do there is a very scientific response that I don't have. All I know is it makes th 525 almost idiot proof as far as blow ups.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*CDog*

What rod do you match up with 525mag that allows max distance and handle just about anything in the surf? I was looking at the OM 12 H, and also the Solaris 12H, like the solaris better because of 2 equal pieces. I've never used convensional gear before, afraid might like it s much and don't know what to do with my spinning.. thanks..


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*hey conn*

i am no fan of the 525, but tommy, cuz'n bill, myself and a friend jeff taylor were at ft. fisher last fall when jeff put an 8'5" sand tiger on the beach with a 525, gloomis 1448c, 17 lb BG, 50 lb shocker with a no name knot. i have always maintained the fisherman is more important than the gear.
charlie


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: CDog*



CrawFish said:


> *What rod do you match up with 525mag that allows max distance and handle just about anything in the surf? I was looking at the OM 12 H, and also the Solaris 12H, like the solaris better because of 2 equal pieces. I've never used convensional gear before, afraid might like it s much and don't know what to do with my spinning.. thanks.. *


Crawfish, I have my 525 mounted on th OM12H. Can't compare it to th Solaris as I have never seen one.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , that's a nice shark from the beach . Not saying it won't handle shark , I have had blueshark in the 125lb range on it on a boat I just wouldn't specifically recommend it as a primary reel if I was targeting shark . I have had quite a few bluefin tuna to 65lbs off Montauk on mine when spooled with 20lb BG and I was targeting those fish while others used penn 30T internationals .


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

BlueCrabz

the magnets help slow the spool down when casting. the slider adjustment controls the distance of the magnets to the spool, giving less or more braking.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*525 mag*

Like Connman said it will cast as far as one is capable of. It will cast as well as any reel on the market. You ask what rod to put it on for maximum distance. Zziplex if price isn't your limiting factor.If you meant what rod for under 150 dollars then that is a diffrent story. The 525 is worthy of a Zziplex, I have 2 on Zziplex rods. I also have a few sloshes but I don''t think they will cast as far. As a matter of fact I know they wont.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Conn,

remind me to tell you the story of the "growling sand tiger" in crisfield....


----------



## dave jolly (Apr 22, 2004)

a spinning metal spool generates a magnetic field, the closer the magnets are to the spool, the more of a braking effect they produce, the slider moves them away from, or closer too the spool.
load the spool with 15/18lb line to within 3mm of the lip, set the magnets to the slowest and off you go, as you get more proficent you can back them off until you feel you are casting nicely.
the best thing about mag over brake blocks, is you can adjust them during the day, ie; if the wind turns onshore, you just wind the mags to slow and you can punch your gear into the head wind without a birds nest.
well worth the money, and will not corrode away like abu's!!


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

A revolving spool made of a material that will conduct electricity - but no necessarily magnetic - produces an eddy current. The proximity of a magnet/magnets to the eddy current affects the rotational speed. Therefore, the closer the magnet is to the spool the greater the braking affect. Additionally, the faster the spool rotates the greater the braking so it is self regulating. BB

Hope to see some of you guys - and gals - at the seminar next month. And please leave me a striper so I can catch one!


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Neil what seminar are you talking about???


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Will be in Delaware for the "Going the Distance 3" seminar over the weekend 15th & 16th May. I think there are some places left, check out the Capitol Longcasters site for details. BB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Sorry, forgot the link: www.longcasters.org


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got 2 of them,both on Tica's....11ft and 11'6.Love the reel ta death.Eventually slowed them down,a tad with lawn mower oil....but excellent starter and night casting reel....the down side is line capacity...and accidently sliding down the mag controls......and blowing up


Have the SL30...and its been tame,but with my small hands,if I rebait on a bar,and my hands are wet...I sometimes slip and wind up with a blow-up,cause of my small hands....BTW the Slosh is on anOM 12


----------



## BlueCrabz (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for all the reply. I am a newbie so please bare with my stupid questions...

What do you mean by blowing up? and why do you need braking on your reel? If you want to cast as far as possible, wouldn't you want no braking to slow it down?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BlueCrabz said:


> *Thanks for all the reply. I am a newbie so please bare with my stupid questions...
> 
> What do you mean by blowing up? and why do you need braking on your reel? If you want to cast as far as possible, wouldn't you want no braking to slow it down? *


Blowing up is when th spool starts to spin faster than th line coming off an th reel "blows up" creating a hairdo, birdsnest what ever you want to call it. Th brakes allow you to slow down th reel to keep th spool from over rotating an allowing you to cast with out blowing up. As you get more used to th reel you should be able to back th braking off as you learn to gently thumb it at th right time. That being said, I usally add more braking in actual fishing conditions as you cannot catch a fish while picking out a birdsnest.


----------



## BlueCrabz (Jun 25, 2002)

Ah!! it all makes sense now. THANKS!


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*PENN 525*

BLACK BEARD .MY BROTHER HAS 525MAG PLEASE TELL ME HOW THE MAGS WORK WITH A ALUMINUM SPOOL SINCE ITS NON MAG METAL. THANK YOU


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone know if Penn plans on coming out with 525 Mag in left-handed crank. Earlier poll showed alot of folks would like to use lefty. Thanks.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

*My $0.02*

I have two 525 Mags with the HO mag conversions and here's my take on em...

If you run a .40mm line, such as Sufix Tri+ 17#, you WILL be able to land just about any fish in the ocean, provided you set you drag right, etc. I have caught all but one drum on my 525's, up to 50" and never thought twice about it. They WILL get the job done.

With the mag conversions, they are very user friendly and will throw a country mile. The 6.1:1 retrieve is also great for tightnin up on those big circle hooks when that big red takes off with yer bait.

Adam


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: My $0.02*



Adam said:


> *I have two 525 Mags with the HO mag conversions and here's my take on em...
> 
> *


Adam, what does th Mag Conversion do? Make it more user friendly?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

CDog,
I put a mag conversions from Trey on mine and it makes it even more (or less) controllable. It'll speed it up faster or slow it even more down. They are basically 2x the size of the magnets that come with it.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

BCrabz,

Re: Cdog definition of blowing up just look for my picture next to the term ... usually involves bad technique and poor execution coupled w/an 8 & bait slinger like moi putting way to much a$$ into the cast w/too light a mag setting somewhat compounded by the beer factor while thumbing the spool ... wherein some, and quite possibly all the aforementioned issues, results in said "blow up" (AKA Birdsnest or Professional Overrun) followed by the not so shock-breaking sound of "the break off"  

Now if I could just cast as far as I can break'em off I'd be good to go  

Go long,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*And if I may add,Mr.Bucket*

Compounded with the beer factor,the lack of fish being caught,thinking that last peice of bait on your hook will catch you a fish bigger than mine,will always result in a birds nest.....maybe that 12 oz can in yer coat pocket may have contributed to the lack of finess in casting.

The solution?Well bucket,may I suggest wearing one of those hard hats that have 2 beer can holders that have ajoining straws to sip beer out of,and knowing when to say when when casting the Mag525....glad you busted out the old Silstar spinning reel 


But all the blow ups in the world,won't make me want to NOT fish with ya any less,Bro!Fish on.....and stay away from the singing mullet heads


----------

